# il tatuaggio di kate



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

Oltre al valore della propria bellezza, che le ha consentito di guadagnare milioni di sterline, Kate Moss potrebbe trarre guadagno anche da una vera e propria opera d'arte impressa sulla sua pelle.
La modella ha infatti rivelato all'edizione inglese di Vanity Fair di avere un tatuaggio molto speciale: le due rondini che appaiono sul fondoschiena sono state, infatti, realizzate dal pittore britannico Lucian Freud, scomparso nel luglio 2011 a 88 anni. La celebre modella inglese ha raccontato di aver conosciuto l'artista quando ha posato per lui mentre era incinta della figlia Lila Grace, nel 2002. In quell'occasione Freud ha rivelato a Kate di essere in grado di realizzare tatuaggi (abilità imparata in marina a 19 anni nel corso della Seconda guerra mondiale) e si è offerto così di fargliene uno. Fu l'artista stesso a suggerire un soggetto del mondo animale.
è stato venduto all'asta per 3 milioni 900mila sterline (circa 4 milioni 900mila euro) chissà quanto potrebbe valere il disegno sulla sua pelle. «Voglio dire - scherza ma non troppo Kate - è un Freud originale. Mi chiedo quanto pagherebbe per questo un collezionista? Qualche milione? Se tutto mi andasse molto male potrei sempre fare un espianto di pelle e venderlo. Probabilmente è l'unico disegno su pelle realizzato da Lucian ancora in giro».
Nipote di Sigmund Freud, l'artista è stato uno dei più quotati pittori del Novecento. Specializzato in ritratti, è molto apprezzato dal mercato. Il suo quadro Benefits Supervisor Sleeping fu acquistato nel maggio 2008 da Christie's per circa 34 milioni di dollari.

*3 - KATE MOSS VIETA AL MARITO DI SCRIVERE CANZONI CHE PARLINO DI LEI
*Kate Moss non vuole essere la musa del marito. A quanto rivelato dal The Daily Star, la top model avrebbe vietato al marito, Jamie Hince dei The Kills, di scrivere canzoni che parlino di lei. Indiscussa appassionata di musica, Kate non ha mai disdegnato che la sua vita privata venisse cantata dai suoi compagni di vita. Anzi, era addirittura solita, quando stava con Pete Doherty, raggiungerlo sul palco mentre lui cantava di lei. Certo è che ha cambiato molte abitudini da quando, nel giugno del 2011, ha sposato Hince.
View attachment 6043E verrebbe anche da aggiungere per fortuna. Da sempre restia alle interviste, la Moss ultimamente ne sta concedendo parecchie, per pubblicizzare un libro fotografico in uscita in questi giorni, «The Kate Moss book», quattrocento pagine di sue immagini scattate dai più grandi fotografi mondiali (da Terry Richardson a Mario Testino, da David Sims a Juergen Teller).
E in parecchie di queste sta dando ampi dettagli sulla sua vita privata passata, ammettendo per esempio di aver pianto per anni dopo la fine della storia con Johnny Depp, finita nel '98. Niente, però, sull'attuale marito. Su cui, evidentemente, vuole mantenere il più assoluto riserbo. Visti i precedenti: buona idea.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Novembre 2012)

Vorrei dire che adoro sto blog che mi pare un misto tra la rubrica gossip del tgcom e l'ansa con in più qualche foto di un cucciolo simpatico, a volte. Aggiungo che il tatuaggio di Kate Moss mi ricorda i tuoi baffetti. Ciao, TVB.


----------



## Minerva (21 Novembre 2012)

:rotfl:
gentile lettrice , posta la foto dei tuoi cari con la dedica e te la pubblicheremo.
o se hai problemi di amore scrivi alla posta del cuore:mrgreen:


----------

